

Microsoft applies for trademark on 'Mod' - brownbat
http://www.zdnet.com/microsoft-applies-for-trademark-on-mod-7000024661/

======
breakall
The trademark applications are for Mod, Windows Mod, Office Mod, and Microsoft
Office Mod.

This makes "Mod" look like the new consumer brand to replace the less favored
"Live".

Speaking of branding, whatever happened to Microsoft losing the Sky in
SkyDrive to BSkyB?

------
forgotAgain
Will the evangelists be known as the Mod Squad?

------
mattmanser
Isn't it far more likely to mean 'modification' and will be some sort of new
marketplace to enhance the experiences of office & windows?

Like game mods and the modding community?

Seems far, far more likely than Mary's suggestion, guess she's not into
gaming.

Also how can they file a trademark on a common computing term like mod?

~~~
ubernostrum
Because trademarks are restricted to a single specific field or class of
products/services. Thus there is a Delta which is an airline (trademark
applies to the air travel industry) and a Delta which makes faucets (trademark
applies to faucets) and a Delta which does dental insurance (trademark applies
to dental insurance), and...

In other words, it'll basically only apply to the things they do with it, and
to any products/services which could be confused for those things.

~~~
nitrogen
But "mod" is already in widespread use in Microsoft's industry and with the
same meaning.

------
C1D
This is overrated, many companies register many trademarks and end up never
using them.

I remember reading in 2009 that Nintendo had registered the trademarks for
Pokémon Black, Pokémon Brown, Pokémon White, Pokémon Gray, Pokémon Purple,
Pokémon Crimson and Sacrlet (and while black and white were used the others
were not).

------
maouida
Probably the name of the new programming language. Modulo? Modern?

------
AnotherDesigner
Short for "modern"?

~~~
Theodores
Modern goes out of date. You don't call things modern, other people call your
things modern.

'Module' is more likely. As in 'app' for 'application'. A 'module' implies
something that works with other things so a 'calendar module' could work with
a 'contacts module' in a 'modular way'. Apps just do their own thing and are
standalone, modules integrate into a whole.

Anyway, this is a speculative story about nothing more than a filing for a
name. They should put filings in there for things like 'rocket ship' just to
get bloggers talking even more speculative nonsense.

~~~
nailer
> Modern goes out of date. You don't call things modern, other people call
> your things modern.

Agreed, but MS already call the Windows 8 UI 'modern'.

------
alan_cx
Ah, acronym fun time...

Ministry of Disappointment

Machine of Delusion

Money only Dollars

Or do Android release "Rocker"?

